# Some of my photographs - New thread!



## Blackglass (Aug 22, 2011)

Several months back, I attempted to get my bottles photographs from my photobucket on to here. I used the wrong codes and didn't know what to use, so I pretty much just killed it. I now kmow the codes!

 So yeah, just thought I'd share some of my photos 

















































































































































 I know, it's a lot of photos. THanks for looking!
 ``Blackglass


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice photography and bottles! Really like that Callahan bottle for sure[]-Joe


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice young buck, the squat soda on the tree branch is my favorite, along with all the other "In the Wild" pic's....Great selection of glass for a young man, it's gonna be epic when you're my age.....Congrat's....Jim


----------



## SC pontil collector (Aug 22, 2011)

What a variety of bottles. Which are my favorite, about 10 of them. Nice photos,also.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 22, 2011)

SHWEEET!  I don't know why, but I'm very thirsty now......

 Nice backdrops you have there at your house.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 22, 2011)

That Dr. B. J. Kendall's Quick Releif is pretty sweet. I love old spelling errors. Were all of his bottles misspelled oris that an uncommon error? Nice series of pics by the way. Swiz


----------



## ktbi (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice touch with the camera Michael. You have a great varied selection of bottles, good color. I'm anxious to see what's next for you. Good on ya!!  Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2011)

Very cool and creative pics.  Nice bottles. The Adams is really nice.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice Pics! I like the Atwood's and Gould's Pic. I like that Persian Balm Bottle too![]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 23, 2011)

I like how you put them on the moss/pine needles. It reminds me of when I found a milk bottle surrounded by moss in the woods[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the Concord Nh bottle!


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments all! I really enjoy doing this and I will be taking more in the future.

 @ Swiz His bottles were not normally misspelled , I think it is a fairly uncommon error. To be honest, I didn't notice the error until after I purchased it!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 23, 2011)

Michael...You are doing some awesome photography with some awesome subjects. Keep up the great hunt and good work!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[] really nice pics, I like the old crude black glass the best.Andy


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are some great pics! Makes mine look amateurish. []  ~Mike


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 25, 2011)

Creatives pics! What kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Michael,

 I enjoyed the heck outta yer photographs. Changing scenery, backgrounds, and wonderful bottles. 

 Thanks for the creative presentation.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 27, 2011)

NNOO  WWOORRDDSS  JJUUSSTT  WWOOWW!!!!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2011)

Michael,
 YOU HAVE A VERY CREATIVE EYE for bottle pics. Thanks for sharing ~ I thought you might have been from Boston...Noticed a few from my world ~ keep up the great work! Hope to see more [8D] star ~ *


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the pictures, but was having a mental conflict between the cool bottles, and my target shooting sprees back in the day,[] especially the pics of the ones sitting on the fence post. [8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the backgrounds. It really adds something to the shot rather than just photographing them in a light box (or something). Nice job!


----------



## botlenut (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else, Excellent pictures. I like your collecting taste. A little bit of everything. It looks like you live in a really nice area. Boy that Mug base Blob, Adam's Ale House, Concord is unreal. I bet there arent many of those around. Good Colored Blob Beers are starting to command a pretty penny. Could you share with me how your able to link all the pics together in one post? I have some collection pics I want to put up, and that would make it easier. Again, really enjoyed your pics.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 19, 2011)

those make a grown man drool


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I have some more photos that I will be uploading sometime soon.



> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> I have to agree with everyone else, Excellent pictures. I like your collecting taste. A little bit of everything. It looks like you live in a really nice area. Boy that Mug base Blob, Adam's Ale House, Concord is unreal. I bet there arent many of those around. Good Colored Blob Beers are starting to command a pretty penny. Could you share with me how your able to link all the pics together in one post? I have some collection pics I want to put up, and that would make it easier. Again, really enjoyed your pics.


 
 Hi Botlenut,

 There're a few ways to link multiple pics into 1 post. What I do is I have an account at Photobucket, which when you upload a photo to there, it gives you a direct link. You then copy that link, and paste it inside an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





". You can upload as many as you want from there.

 ``Blackglass


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 23, 2011)

Michael, your series of photos seem to bring out the best in in your collection of very sweet bottles. Thanks for the inspiration and sharing, those who would argue that the natural light and settings don't work best just need to look at some of your shots!! That Adam"s Ale house and those pics of it are beyond unreal. Great job and thanks for sharing those!! Now where is my camera?!? HH Ace


----------

